# Joined Up Today.........



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

........well, ordered my TT yesterday, decided I'd contribute to the social scene by joining the TTOC today, ordered a nice keyring while I was in the shop too, so looking forward to receiving all the goodied in the post presently, and hopefully meeting some other Irish and indeed UK members in the very near future 

One question - is the membership number issued in the pack, or by e-mail?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the membership number wil be on your membership card that comes with your pack


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you !


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Good move aiden, welcome abroad.. :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Glad to be on board !


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

snap! I joined the other day too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

118 said:


> snap! I joined the other day too


Jouinin the TTOC before you get your TT Keen thats what I like to see :wink:  
Welcome


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 118 said:
> 
> 
> > snap! I joined the other day too
> ...


haha thanks - well I couldn't wait any longer :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AidenL said:


> ........ ordered a nice keyring while I was in the shop too,?


Hope you like it :wink: :wink: :wink:

Ps. Pm on it's way [sat nav ] thing.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

davidg said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > ........ ordered a nice keyring while I was in the shop too,?
> ...


And replied :wink:


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jan 23, 2007)

Im a new poster as well,Im impressed so far.

Hello everyone, names Pete


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Howdy Pete ! 

This is a bit like the AA, not that I know or anything !


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Howdy Pete !
> 
> This is a bit like the AA, not that I know or anything !


are you sure Aiden?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

118 said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy Pete !
> ...


Well I have had my fair share of booze, but I never had a meeting anywhere other than in a pub ! :lol:


----------

